# South Florida, east or west coast, 12/23-?, Pet Friendly preferred



## ibcnu (Nov 8, 2016)

We are looking for a pet friendly accommodation in South Florida, east or west coast, anywhere from Fort Myers Beach, Marco Island, over to West Palm Beach, Fort Lauderdale, and down towards Key West for 2-3 people.

Merriweather Resort and Caribe Beach Resort both come to mind but are fully booked and have been for a long time now.

We currently have reservations elsewhere, paying full price for a condo on Fort Myers Beach from 12/23-12/26, then camping in Key Largo until January 3,  but would rather have a more comfortable accommodation, if possible.


----------



## am1 (Nov 8, 2016)

December 23 - 30 Royal Vista Pompano Beach 1 bedroom deluxe $700


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 8, 2016)

am1 said:


> December 23 - 30 Royal Vista Pompano Beach 1 bedroom deluxe $700



RV is NOT pet friendly .... none of the Wyndham resorts are.


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 8, 2016)

I believe the resorts in Weston have a pet friendly floor


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ibcnu (Nov 11, 2016)

These are both not pet friendly.

Anyone have availability starting December 26th, same area of South Florida, either east or west coast.


----------

